# Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?



## Kel (1. Juni 2011)

*Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Ich überlege, mein Gehäuse mit Staubschutz auszustatten, damit nicht soviel Dreck reinkommt. Wär für das Netzteil ja auch nicht schlecht.
Nur woher kriegt man sowas und wie teuer ist das?

Und hat jemand schonmal was mit Damenstrumpfhosen probiert? Aufschneiden und drüberziehen .


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

Bei caseking.de gibt es welche. Die gitter solltest du aber nur an den/die frontlüfter hauen und wenn es geht dort wo es meshgitter gibt. Strumpfhosen hmm hört sich eig. nach einer guten alternative an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Würde gehen mit de rStrumpfhose nur finde ich es unpraktisch. Ich würde da entweder zu den Filtermatten greifen oder dünnen gröberen Schaumstoff sowie Filtermatten für Dunstabzugshauben. Welches Gehäuse nutzt du?


----------



## Kel (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Gute Frage, mein ganzes System ist 6 Jahre alt, ist so ein 10kg Bigtower, massives Teil.

Hat von vorne gesehen an der rechten Seite 4 Lüfterplätze untereinander, an der Seitenklappe noch 2 + 3 Lüfterplätze und hinten noch 1 Lüfterplatz.
Aktuell sind nur 2 Lüfter drin, durch den Rest kommt halt Staub. Sind leider auch alles 80mm-Plätze, deshalb wollte ich dieses Jahr noch auf ein Gehäuse mit 120/140/200mm ausweichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Wenn man die Lufteinläße  damit versorgt reicht es. Das Gehäuse klingt irgendwie nach Chieftec aus der CS Reihe


----------



## Kel (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Wo kriegt man den Kram denn her? Filtermatten(einfach Filtermatten?), Filtermatten für Dunstabzug, grober Schaumstoff.

Ich hol mir glaub ich erstmal eine Packung Strumpfhosen und teste das, womit könnte man die am/im Gehäuse befestigen?


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

Kabelbinder oder Heftzwecken. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Hast du mal ein Bild vom Tower? Je nachdem wo man man was befestigen kann würde sich ev. doppelseitiges Klebeband anbieten oder man bastelt sich einen Halterahmen aus stabilen Karton kann diesen vielleicht festklemmen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

ich habe 2 rechner. einen habe ich mit den mesh-staubfiltern von caseking ausgestattet. der andere ist mit damenstrümpfen meiner freundin gepimpt! 
die gekauften filter haben den vorteil, dass man sie leicht mit dem staubsauger reinigen kann. allerdings findet sich dennoch etwas staub im gehäuse, warum auch immer (alle anderen meshflächen im rechner sind mit dämmmatten zu). 
die damenstrümpfe lassen keinen staub durch, allerdings wohl somit auch weniger luft. weiterhin sollte man den "filter" immer mal wechseln, da sie nur schlecht bis gar nicht sauber zu bekommen sind. wenn du allerdings eine freundin wie ich hast, die solche strümpfe in massen verbraucht, sollte das kein problem sein. auch sonst sind sie eine billige alternative zu den recht teuren mesh-filtern. 
eine gute anleitung findest du z.B. hier: Staubfilter im Eigenbau


----------



## Kel (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Foto ist schlecht, hab keine Kamera. Naja ich werd mal schauen Freitag, was sich da machen lässt. Wenn es Erfolg hat, leih ich mir ne Digicam und präsentier euch mein Wundergehäuse .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

OK, ich wunder mich dann jetzt schon mal


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Das kann ja was werden.


----------



## HAWX (1. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ja was werden.



Ach das haben schon viele gemacht.
Wenn man das vernünftig macht sieht es ordentlich aus


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Staubschutz fürs Gehäuse?*

Naja aussehen...die Lüfter sieht man ja nicht wenn man kein Window hat.


----------

